
Forbidden Fruits: Infographic Guide to Illegal Fruit - michde
http://soiledearth.com/images/forbidden-fruits-infographic-guide-to-illegal-fruit
======
jamesbkel
I can't speak authoritatively since I've never made Haggis, but I was under
the impression it's illegal to _import_ Haggis (or specifically, the sheep-
part constituents). I thought domestic production and sale are OK.

[edit: Also wanted to add this. One of the coolest food experiences I've had
was when visiting a friend in rural Sicily. Apparently the traditional method
of making ricotta is largely illegal due to sanitary reasons (pasteurization,
not simply doing it in the shed behind your house, etc). However one morning
we got up around 4am and met some friends of his Dad. Spent a few hours
learning how they made traditional ricotta and got to eat some fresh from the
pot before they took the rest to sell to the locals. When it's boiling-hot and
fresh from the pot, it's a totally different (and better) cheese than anything
I've ever seen in the store.]

------
rograndom
Gavage, the process of force-feeding ducks and geese for fois gras, is not
painful for the animals. I have been to a duck farm and personally seen ducks
being raised for fois gras rush over and almost fight each other to get the
tube.

------
Palomides
something of an aside: when you get an image from wikipedia under some
creative commons license, aren't you supposed to link to the exact page rather
than just wikipedia.org?

------
kamagmar
Mangosteens may be legally imported to the US from SE Asia if irradiated. They
may also be imported from Puerto Rico.

The Chicago fois gras ban ended in 2008.

------
s_m
I object to the description of haggis' ingredients as "awful". Unusual
perhaps, but "awful" is a little harsh, especially considering how delicious
haggis is.

------
atomical
I found Casu Marzu interesting, having never read about it. It's not possible
to kill the larvae through some method? Radiation, etc?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
I always wonder who came up with this stuff. I have been cooking for a long
time and I can't imagine the circumstances and life experience that would make
you think "Hey, lets inject a maggot into the cheese". Or "Let's drown these
song birds alive in brandy".

